# World Chocolate Masters Live from Paris France



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Live streaming video and video clips from World Chocolate Masters, from Paris France:

http://www.worldchocolatemasters.com/en/

I'm sweating just watching these videos!


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome - thanks for posting this!


----------



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

hey guys, to avoid starting a new post. I was wondering if i could get some recommendations for some quality cooking chocolate.

I currently use Menier, which i think is pretty good, but im willing to spend a bit more, to get a more higher quality ingredient. The two obvious supermarket chocolates are Green and Black's and Lindt, however both of these seem to perform very poorly in reviews by master chocolatiers.

My research has proved somewhat fruitful, i have made a shortlist of those i can afford and which have gotten good reviews (of course any other suggestions would be greatly welcomed):

*Sainsburys Taste the Difference Organic Santo Domingo Fairtrade Dark Chocolate (£14/KG)*

[ http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/sain...to_Domingo_Fairtrade_Dark_Chocolate_100g.html ] - Winner of a 2010 food quality award (http://www.qualityfoodawards.com/2010-winners)

*The Chocolate Society: 70% Cooking Chocolate (£17/KG exc delivery; £21/KG inc delivery)*

[ http://www.chocolate.co.uk/p-85-cooking-chocolate.aspx ] - Although this chocolate wasn't specifically mentioned, Paul a Young seemed to be very impressed with the chocolate from The Chocolate Society that he did try, awarding it 5-stars on both occassions in this Guardian chocolate tasting (http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/sep/13/the-best-chocolate-bars). These seem to be very reasonably priced.

*Valrhona, Le Noir 61% Dark Couverture Chocolate (£24/KG exc delivery; £28/KG inc delivery)*

[ http://www.chocolatetradingco.com/buy/le-noir-61-dark-chocolate-couverture?k=valrhona ] - A cooks favourite, this particular bar seems to be the only 1KG Valhrona bar I can find, perhaps someone here can point me to a site selling a larger range.

*Paul A Young, 1KG Cooking chocolate, bespoke made so have choice of any of their cocoa solid specifications (£30/KG exc delivery/instore pickup)*

[ http://www.paulayoung.co.uk/creations/collection.php?collectionID=23 ] - Incorrectly shows up as £20 on their site, i have spoken with their Soho store who confirm it is actually £30/KG now, although they dont have any in stock (ever), they are made to order to ensure freshness, as they are not a big seller. This means you can choose exactly the specification you want, they will temper and mould your chocolate (takes a few days) and mould it into a single large 1KG bar, and all the while knowing it is super fresh.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys.

Charlie


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

I've enjoyed Valrhona's Manjari, 64%. It has a distinct "spiciness" to it. Sorry, I can't tell you the price off my head. It is available through Qzina http://www.qzina.com/


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that............it makes my heart race....

Petals.


rosesen said:


> Live streaming video and video clips from World Chocolate Masters, from Paris France:
> 
> http://www.worldchocolatemasters.com/en/
> 
> I'm sweating just watching these videos!


----------

